# New gamming built i5 2500k



## autour (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,
Since a month i'm looking for good deal on sandy bridge CPU to built a new gamming and maybe streaming CMP, mostly for SC2 at ultra setting 1980/1200. I plan to OC ( but not right now ) and maybe but another gtx 460 to put it in sli

I've found that on NICX

- Intel Core i5 2500K Quad Core Unlocked Processor LGA1155 3.3GHZ Sandy Bridge 6MB 
- MSI P67A-G45 (B3) P67 ATX LGA1155 DDR3 2PCI-E16 3PCI-E 2PCI SLI CrossFireX SATA3 USB3 Motherboard 
- Combo deal at 319.99$ whit 15$ mail in rebate from MSI

NCIX.com - Buy NCIX Gaming Bundle Deal Core i5 2500K & MSI P67A-G45 SLI Motherboard - Bundle Deals - 2500K & P67A-G45 - in Canada

- Western Digital WD15EARS Caviar Green 1.5TB SATA 64MB Cache 3.5IN Hard Drive OEM 

- 52.99$

NCIX.com - Buy Western Digital WD15EARS Caviar Green 1.5TB SATA 64MB Cache 3.5IN Hard Drive OEM - Western Digital WD - WD15EARS - in Canada

- Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 SE Fermi 760MHZ 1GB 3.4GHZ GDDR5 2XDVI Mini-HDMI PCI-E DX11 Video Card 
- 154.99 whit 20$ mail rebate

NCIX.com - Buy Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 SE Fermi 760MHZ 1GB 3.4GHZ GDDR5 2XDVI Mini-HDMI PCI-E DX11 Video Card - Gigabyte - GV-N460SE-1GI - in Canada

- Patriot Viper Xtreme 4GB 2X2GB DDR3 2000MHZ PC3-16000 9-11-9-27 1.65V Dual Channel Memory Kit 
- 59.99$ whit 15$ mail in rebate

NCIX.com - Buy Patriot Viper Xtreme 4GB 2X2GB DDR3 2000MHZ PC3-16000 9-11-9-27 1.65V Dual Channel Memory Kit - Patriot - PX534G2000ELK - in Canada

Total 587.96 $ whit the 50$ mail in rebate
Missing power supplie, guess a 750w will be fine but not sure ( must be good for the upgrade ), whit case around 80 - 100 $

Did i make good research ?? My last built was 9 years ago ( Upgrade everything except MoBo ). Whit upgrade, i hope that new built gona be good as my old 1.
Tnx


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] New gamming built i5 2500k*

NCIX has the Corsair TX850 V2 on this week for $115. A little overkill, but the 750 is the same price.

Case will be more or less personal preference. My favorite is the Antec Sonata Proto, on this week for $55 (also has $15 MIR)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Patriot RAM can be problematic. G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair are good brands.
That site doesn't mention the speed on the Green Hdd. Many of those are 5400 RPM.


----------



## autour (Mar 8, 2011)

Tnx for reply,

Din't found the edit option, cause i wanna get 1920* 1080 not 1980*1200 

Tnx for the tips on the green hdd it a 5400 rpm and for the ram i fond corair cheaper

- Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 4GB DDR3 2X2GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 Core i5 Dual Channel Memory Kit 
@ 44.99$
NCIX.com - Buy Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 4GB DDR3 2X2GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 Core i5 Dual Channel Memory Kit - Corsair - CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 - in Canada

for the Hdd that's good ?

SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

@ 74.99$

Newegg.ca - SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

WD Black Series Hdd's are top quality and have a 5 yr. warranty.
I would use DDR3 1333 RAM. 1600 requires OC'ing to achieve that speed with that Mobo .


----------



## autour (Mar 8, 2011)

Tnx i'll get WB black series + 1333 RAM

I got late to place my order and can't get anymore the MoBo + cpu deal

I've found that MoBo

ASUS P8P67 ATX P67 LGA1155 DDR3 2PCI-E16 2PCI-E1 3PCI USB3.0 Sandy Bridge B3 Motherboard 

Still good???

ty


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That Mobo will be good. I assume you are aware of the problems with Sandy Bridge?


----------



## autour (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, but it a b3, sould'nt be a problem ???

NCIX.com - Buy NCIX Bundle Deal - Intel Core i5 2500K Quad Core Processor & ASUS P8P67 B3 Motherboard - Bundle Deals - 2500K-P8P67 - in Canada


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You should be good to go then.


----------



## autour (Mar 8, 2011)

I've just receved my piece, but like a real noob i've just realize that i forgot to order the RAM . I don't find anymore 2x2g ddr-3 1333 at 40$, today they're all at ~55$. So i wonder if im not going to go whit 2x4g ??? Is that waste of money or it better whit 8g. Im just gamming and maybe streamming so...

And if i go whit 8g i still go whit 1333 or 1600 ??? 

tnx


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Problems with 4GB RAM sticks are not uncommon so I refrain from recommending them.
No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB of RAM.
Any RAM over 1333 requires OC'ing with that Mobo.
G.SKILL Ripjaws PC3-10666 4GB 2X2GB DDR3-1333: NCIX.com - Buy G.SKILL F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH Ripjaws PC3-10666 4GB 2X2GB DDR3-1333 CL7-7-7-21 Core i5 1.5V Memory Kit - G.Skill - F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH - in Canada


----------

